# Firecracker 560 at Tuscarora



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Tuscarora? Any corn being served? :drool:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

nanayak said:


> Tuscarora? Any corn being served? :drool:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


not this time as far as I know.. the corn shoot is in August.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

We will be there, Corn shoot is Aug 6 and 7


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

blondstar said:


> We will be there, Corn shoot is Aug 6 and 7


very cool.. I will be there. Last time I talked to Dave he was planning on coming too.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll be there. I've never shot Tuscarora, so it should be a fun day(now that I'm actually shooting like I should be).
One thing I really enjoy about field is shooting targets I've never seen before.

Let's see if I can get a PAIR of 260 halves, instead of just one.


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

See everyone there tomorrow. I'll be collecting your money and sending you on your merry way. May even break out the bow and shoot a round as well.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

See you in the am!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Some scores from today's "Firecracker 560" held at Tuscarora Archers in Frederick, MD:

PRO M-FS
Tom Coblentz - 557
Randy Hinkelman - 554
Mike Leiter - 554

AMFS - AA
Justin Paulino - 557
Chris Johnson - 552
Trent Aldridge - 549
Jay Rowland - 543
Randy McCauley - 541
Jamie Wilbanks - 537
Bruce Hoefs - 503

AMFS - A
Roger Harris - 534
Mike Kolsan - 533
Bob Wise - 526
Andrew Everett - 522
Tony McDavid - 489
David "Bowgod" Reed - Score to Follow

AMFS - B
Wes Reeves - 524
Alan Rigney - 513
Jim Miller - 488
Steve Kirk - Score to Follow

AMFS - C
Brian Hendricks - 484
Ross Reed - Score to Follow
Todd Kelch - 490

AFFS - A
Lisa Rowland - 526
Faye Wise - 510
Rachel Dabb - Score to Follow
Susan Eros - Inc.

BHFS
Bob Remsburg - 442
Robert Miller (age 13) - 349

BareBow
George Light, Jr - 450

Cub
Wyatt Hoefs - 501

One group was still out enjoying the woods and weather when I left. I'll follow-up with their scores when I get them in.

Thanks to everyone for coming out and to Bob Wise, Faye Wise, Wes Reeves, Jim Miller, Kathleen Held and Josh Held for all of their help working the shoot and preparing the course for the shoot.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

490 for me.. geeze I still feel like I should be averaging at least 10-12 points higher.. but I guess I can't be TOO disappointed for just starting shooting 5 1/2 months ago. Shot a lot of 19's, 18's, and 20's, but also quite a few 15's. I will get there sooner or later.


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> 490 for me.. geeze I still feel like I should be averaging at least 10-12 points higher.. but I guess I can't be TOO disappointed for just starting shooting 5 1/2 months ago. Shot a lot of 19's, 18's, and 20's, but also quite a few 15's. I will get there sooner or later.


Thanks - your score has been added. Thanks for coming out and supporting the club.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

WVDBLLUNG said:


> Thanks - your score has been added. Thanks for coming out and supporting the club.


No problem at all.. it was only my second time shooting my "home course" apparently I need to do it more often!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Steve Kirk - 507


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

You folks have a very nice course out there, and I look forward to shooting it again.


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Revised scores:
PRO M-FS
Tom Coblentz - 557
Randy Hinkelman - 554
Mike Leiter - 554

AMFS - AA
Justin Paulino - 557
Chris Johnson - 552
Trent Aldridge - 549
Jay Rowland - 543
Randy McCauley - 541
Jamie Wilbanks - 537
Bruce Hoefs - 503

AMFS - A
Roger Harris - 534
Mike Kolsan - 533
Bob Wise - 526
Andrew Everett - 522
David "Bowgod" Reed - 518
Tony McDavid - 489


AMFS - B
Wes Reeves - 524
Alan Rigney - 513
Steve Kirk - 507
Jim Miller - 488


AMFS - C
Todd Kelch - 490
Brian Hendricks - 484
Ross Reed - 416

AFFS - A
Lisa Rowland - 526
Faye Wise - 510
Rachel Mabb - 475
Susan Eros - Inc.

BHFS
Bob Remsburg - 442
Robert Miller (age 13) - 349

BareBow
George Light, Jr - 450

Cub
Wyatt Hoefs - 501


----------

